# Have ya'll seen this? Opinions?



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Have you seen this?

http://real-hunters.com/full.swf


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I hear it but can't see it.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I can only hear too. That is some sick stuff!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Found the problem...You need Flash Player 8

http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Captn C said:


> I can only hear too. That is some sick stuff!


the video is sicker


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I can't install flash player so I can only go by what I heard... all i have to say is there are a few in every bunch. In this case, someone holds a trophy (or a tv show) in higher regard than the sport itself, thus there is a person willing to sell them that trophy. I definitely know this is a minority in the sport of hunting.... 

and I aint getting to the high fence debate. Obviously a 3-6 acre pen for hunting is not in the same class as a high fenced ranches purpose.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Your right J, this is all about ethics and greed.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What Bucksnort and J said, but it's a huge lack of ethics on those responsible for this. Also, remember this the next time you see Jimmy Houston on TV...turn the channel or write his sponsors.

TH


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

couldn't even hear it what's up?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

B4B...story about this game warden who tranquilized bucks, measured their antlers to get the B&C score off of them, then, if acceptable, would scoop them up with a front end loader and dump them into small 4 acre pens and let wannabe hunters shoot them for 20K.

Jimmy Houston is in one of the videos. It bites the big one, trust me.

TH


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

What state?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The hunting portion of the video shows some of the most disgusting displays of hunting ethis I have ever seen. I will never watch a Jimmy Houston Show again. It's a damm shame someone that makes a living off of the outdoors could stoop so low. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you. I'm APALLLED!!!

Below is a picture of the buck he shot on the video. Ironically, I got the picture off of his website.

There is also a forum on his website that has a thread addressing this issue. Folks on there are none to happy.

There are only 2 sponsors listed on his website. But, I think all of us that care about hunting and the future of the sport should take time to sent them a note. And send an email to ESPN2 to protest his show. Heck, I might even watch his show jsut to see who some of his other sponsors are.

What do you guys think?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't watch much outdoor stuff anymore. You give those guys the right amount and they will do anything. (some of them) What would Aldo say about this TXPale?


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sickened, appalled and ashamed. My father taught me to love the outdoors and hunting in particular for the inner peace it provides and the chance to be closer to your family and to The Almighty. It's not a competition and it never has been. Unethical hunters like these are the same guys who were telephoning catfish and shooting over their limits when duck hunting. Disgusting!

Stick a fork in Jimmy, he's done. You might remember 15-20 years ago a pro hunter named Noel Feather. I think he was from Missouri and was convicted on a video canned hunt thing. I nor anyone in my house (including my two boys) will ever watch Jimmy's show, buy the products from his sponsors or sit in one of his seminars at the Boat Show. I cannot afford to have my boys look up to a man of such weak character and so little disregard for the life of a majestic animal. Does Ted Nugent know about this? I think Ted is the model for hunters ethics.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I found this from a Google search:

*Canned hunts feature penned, drugged deer*

*Outdoor TV personality Jimmy Houston was a customer*

*by Don Jordan*

*Published Jan. 30, 2005. Updated 4/26/05*



*
It probably comes as no surprise that one of ESPN's outdoors television personalities, Jimmy Houston, filmed a canned deer "hunt" at Bellar's Place. He was just one of many "hunters" who shot deer that were drugged, baited or herded into pens to be shot.*

*Bellar's Place is the "game preserve" or "game farm" near Peru whose owner, Russell G. Bellar, was recently found guilty, in a plea deal, of 35 counts of violating the Lacey Act, a federal wildlife protection law, providing false information to federal officers, conspiracy to violate the Lacey Act and conspiracy to violate federal food and drug laws. *

*During the trial in U.S. District Court at South Bend, the details of Bellar's "hunts" were fully exposed for the first time. Here is a list, compiled from the Associated Press, and articles in the Ft. Wayne Journal Gazette by Rebecca Green and Phil Bloom, Michel Koryta's column in the the Herald-Times last Monday, and from my own personal sources associated with the trial: ***A Tennessee man admitted paying $15,000 to shoot a buck with large antlers that was wounded and lying in a pen. Bellar's henchmen had to prod the deer to its feet so it could be shot. The incident was taped for a Bellar's promotional video. The man shot two bucks on his visit.*

**Deer at Bellar's 1,200-acre shooting preserve were routinely drugged and moved into small pens where clients could shoot them.*

**Bait was routinely used to attract deer to within easy shooting range of clients.*

**Bellar's employees routinely chased deer away from fences so videos of client "hunts" would not reveal the fencing.*

**Deer skins, antlers and meat were routinely sent across state lines, including deer meat from the drugged animals.*

*The guilty plea agreement included a $575,000 fine and restitution of costs, but Bellar gets to keep the deer on his "farm" and all his equipment, including the tranquilizing gear. And, Bellar has yet to be sentenced. Federal prosecutors expect him to get two years in prison, but the judge has yet to decide. Bellar was permitted to go on a vacation with his wife before sentencing.*

*Now comes news that one of Bellar's pals, a state legislator from Macy, Republican William Friend has introduced a bill in the General Assembly that would remove operations like Bellar's from Indiana Dept. of Natural Resources regulation and place them under agricultural regulation, thus classifying white tail deer as agricultural animals just like pigs and cows.*

*Friend has had business dealings with Bellar and runs a meat packing business. He received campaign donations from various groups, all of which share at least one of Bellar's addresses. The convicted animal abuser has also made donations to several other Republicans, including our Gov. Mitch Daniels who got $10,000. Some Democrats got in on Bellar's largesse too. Former Gov. Joe Kernan got $2,000.*

*This is at least the third time Bellars and his buddies have tried to get their despicable operations legalized through the Indiana General Assembly. This time, with both houses of the Legislature and the governor's office controlled by more "game farm friendly" Republicans, close observers fear the shooting preserve owners will get what they want.*

*I personally don't believe all Republicans support this legislation, but unless they start screaming at their state representatives, it is going to look that way.*

*So far as Jimmy Houston's practice of filming "canned hunts" inside Bellar's is concerned, what's new? Practically all of the outdoor hunting programs and many of the big fishing TV stars go to these places. They get invited by preserve owners, like Bellar, and do their shooting free with success guaranteed. *

*The game farmers and shooting preserve owners believe that their operations are the future of hunting in America. Maybe they are. They certainly will be the future of hunting in Indiana unless each person who reads this story is outraged and disgusted by it and is willing to call, write or email a state legislator.*

*Here's where you can find those addresses and phone numbers: http://www.in.gov/legislative/legislators/*

_*Update: Senate Bill 1780 which would have classified captive cervids as "livestock" and placed these animals under agricultural regulation instead of wildlife regulations, died when Democrats walked out of the Indiana General Assembly. However, the gamer "farmers" and their allies have tacked an amendment onto an obscure bill making its way to the House Ag Committee which would accomplish their aim. I will keep you posted.*_

​​
*? 2005 Copyright Jordan Communication*
​


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

***!!!

I would really love to meet that Bellar guy in person. And Jimmy Houston


Boy would I like to f'k them up.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's another video link http://real-hunters.com/bellar-trial-video.cfm


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

*Houston*

Really makes me sick. I have always looked up to him and watched him off and on for years. I nor my daughters will be doing that again.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Let me make one thing clear, my comments here are directed directly towards Jimmy Houston's actions and the drugged deer hunts, etc. I'm not expressing an opinion on the whole high fence, baiting, issue. Aside from the fact, that it appears there are some breeders that need to follow the law, I support landowners rights.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

What I watched is not hunting. Hunting is tradition - an art - a skill. What I saw is a bunch of freakin cowards who don't have ba11s enough to HUNT! Just like anything else these f&*^%$# do is spend money and claim to be the great hunter. They have loaded PETA's guns for them. And like the narrator said "they'll paint ALL hunters with the same brush".


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Personally, it made me sick to my stomach. I had heard it was bad, but had no idea it was that bad.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

My son and I just watched that jimmy thang! What idiots--they all need good b**** slappin! Used to like jimmy fishin--not any more----my 9yr said "THOSE GUYS ARE STUPID!" ---not good at all! I'm sick.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Jimmy used to be a spokesman for Moultrie Feeders. I went to their website and couldn't find any mention of him. I decided to send them an e-mail letting them know i would never spend another dime on their products if their relationship with Jimmy continued.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I checked ESPN's website and they are still airing his show. Can you believe that? If your so inclined to voice your opinion to them, here is the link:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?page=contact/espntv


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

I sent a message to ESPN concerning this moron. Thanks to all for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

im sick to my stomach seeing this. all i know is now is that i better savor every single moment of my huntin and fishn because by the time im most of yalls age it may not ever be the same. i hope huntn doesnt result to a big money game.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

will someone explain to me the overall agenda of the website that is showing this video?


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

*Sick*

That is almost unbelievable. I cannot believe that the industry has become that sick. I truly believe that the day needs to come when ranches cannot put up anymore high fences. The situation is getting completely out of hand especially in South Texas. People blame other people for shooting all the deer and up goes a high fence. I truly believe that alot of the problem is the state. Why in the world would Texas make Duval County a 5 deer area? There are ranches that I know there that are over 5000 acres and have almost NO deer. The state needs to step in and truly analyze the current situations. For those of you who own fishing cabins on the spoil islands know how much time the state spends on making sure we dont bother the birds in ANY way. I think it is about time they spend more time looking at our recreational wildlife. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe I should just let it die..... *No, I don't think so!!!!!!!!*

Here are some others to voice your opinions to.

On-line petition to ESPN and Outdoor Channel

HTTP://petitiononline.com/020206/

The Outdoor Channel:

http://outdoorchannel.com/company.cfm?ss=16&site=1

Ted Nugent - This isn't his fight but he's the only one with the fortitude to not back away from the heat and take it head on with the media.

http://www.tednugent.com/index.shtml


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I'd have no problem with a High Fence ban . They should only be allowed for people keeping exotics.

j/k


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Lets not start sounding like PETA and blaming the industry or rich hunters/ranchers that choose to hunt well managed high fence ranches. It is the trickery a few in this sport chose to do for their personal gains, selfishness. It is not the majority I gurantee you. I propose Jimmy Houston be banned from tv again and be confined to a small shack fishing Lake Texana the rest of his life. LOL

And let me add, high fences are not 100%, they can't even keep the illegals out.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Cutter said:


> will someone explain to me the overall agenda of the website that is showing this video?


It seems to be spelled out clearly on their home page.

http://www.real-hunters.com/

Teddy Roosevelt is rolling in his grave...


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I believe in private property rights, so let them have all the high fences they want. Just make it a felony animal cruelty charge, to charge money to shoot anything(even exotics) behind a high fence or to reintroduce any animals into the wild, that has been kept behind a high fence. That would take the money out of it and most people would stop building them. Any piece of property that had more than 10% high fence, would be considered completely high fenced. 4ft or lower, wouldn't be high fence.
I don't care if its 50ft X 50ft or 50miles X 50miles, its all the same to me and its WRONG.
This kind of thing is a natural evolution of leasing land to hunt on. When we started down that road many years ago, that video is where we were headed all along. If there is money to be made, ethics will be changed to fit or just plain ignored. 
The ones that really should be ridiculed are the "hunters" that paid up to $20K to shoot a drugged deer in a 3 to 6 acre pen. But then they ain't that much worse than one that shoots a deer with its head in a feed bucket.

I hadn't heard the quote of Teddy Roosevelt at the end of that video before. It makes me appreciate his wisdom more.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

National Wildlife Federation operates that website ... What do you guys think of NWF?? .. putting Jimmy Houston and hunting drugged animals aside.. I'm a little suspicious ..


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Cutter said:


> National Wildlife Federation operates that website ... What do you guys think of NWF?? .. putting Jimmy Houston and hunting drugged animals aside.. I'm a little suspicious ..


Looked like a pretty good organization to me. I read some of there info and I was thinking about signing up and buying a hat:mpd:


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Jimmy Houston Sucks!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index.php?PHPSESSID=f6778f797b2d248fdd1abbb000e03a5a&topic=200.0


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

you better watch the NWF

haven't followed much lately but i dropped my membership years ago


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Huntinguy, what's wrong with the NWF? Don't know a thing about them.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's another sponsor you can email if like:

Mothwing Camo
[email protected]

*UPDATE:* Here's a response I got from Mothwing:



> To Whom it may concern,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to his call. 

I suspect he'll be making a lot of them.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You should have replied back that it would probably be best he make a public announcement,


----------



## GuntoBow (Sep 13, 2005)

That Is Really Really Hard To Watch..... Man Let's Put Them In A 6 Acre Pen Drugged Up With A Few Mathews & Hoyt's And See What Happens. I'd Really Like To Hear What Ted Nugent Thinks Of Jimmy Houston Now.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> You should have replied back that it would probably be best he make a public announcement,


This was my response:



> Sure, I look forward to it. But, a public statement would probably be best. Although, if there was a good explanation, I would think he would already be out in front with it. Things are deteriorating very fast on forums all around the country. ​281-###-####​​When should I expect the call?​


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> This was my response:


This might be a good test to see how long you can hold your breath.

Additionally, gundoctor nailed it on the direction going with high fencing and all that. It is inevitable.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We are are worst enemy. This video clearly shows where our sport is heading, or whats its going to lead to, IS, if not us our kids n grandkids loosing the RIGHT to hunt. The subject of high fences has come up here a time or 3. I will say, seems as if the states that are having this problem are lacking somewhat in their enforcing the laws that they have in place. I have also spoke here against canned hunts, why didnt J Houston just use a handfull of corn and a ballpeen hammer. Anytime you see white horns you know somethings UP. WW
__________________


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

LOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hey, an online petition if anyone care to have his show banned. LOL

http://petitiononline.com/020206/


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I personally think that drugging a deer then putting it in a cage to be killed is perverted and cruel. You know me, I don't care how you hunt just hunt and take all the kids you can, But this has found my boundries just like remote hunting. I'm not worried about what PETA says about this I'm worried about deviding hunters up, which could do more damage. I will be passing this on to the Commissioners of TPWD to be nipped in the but ASAP. This clearly isn't a high fence low fence arguement here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> This clearly isn't a high fence low fence arguement here.


I agree. After all, they could have drugged the **** deer and put it in a 60x60 shop for them to throw darts at. High fence has nothing to do with their intent.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

BTW ESPN is owned by ABC and is no way for you hunters, did you think of that? They prolly are going to get their way and devide you guys by this propaganda.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> I...This clearly isn't a high fence low fence arguement here.


I agree. No it's not.

If they're gonna hunt like this, why don't they just place your order online and have the head shipped to them already mounted. They could save tons on airfare.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Your right PR, this is a greedy rich barstard problem, Ya know if I had this kinda money to spend on hunting it dang sure would not be a 200 class whitetail on drugs. Heck you can get those all over the country, they're a dime a dozen...no...my hunt would be a whole lot more adventurous than that.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

$20,000 at the King Ranch low fence. Don't shoot don't pay. It's the shallow mind that puts them in a cage on drugs to be killed. I'm just glad I'm on a board where we agree on this. I know we sometimes disagree on other hunting methods and I don't want to put PC in the same ring with hunting but I had to sleep on this one. I say boycot ESPN and all sponsors for allowing that to air.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Did ESPN actually air that hunt?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Woops where his show is aired


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Grande Venado said:


> Did ESPN actually air that hunt?


I don't think so. The video is pretty crude.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Good, not sure how I could boycott ESPN. That's about all I watch on TV!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That Bellar guy is going to have to give up his herd afterall and he got 12
months and one day in the slammer to think about it...

http://www.wndu.com/news/012005/news_39963.php


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Add country music singer Ronnie Dunn to the list....whoever that is...

SOUTH BEND, Ind. — Country music singer Ronnie Dunn has testified he'd never been deer hunting until he hunted on a northern Indiana farm where he bagged a 12-point buck. He took the stand in federal court yesterday at South Bend, where the owner of the farm is being tried on federal wildlife violations. Dunn told jurors he used a rifle to kill the buck, which Russell Bellar had pointed out to him. Dunn also said he didn't have a state deer hunting license. Dunn said he had not been told by investigators that he had committed illegal acts and had merely told investigators what had happened on his hunting trips. The entertainer also testified he was told Bellar's farm near Peru (Indiana) was a private hunting facility. Prosecutors say one of Bellar's former employees has signed a plea agreement in which he says Bellar charged hunters four-thousand to 20-thousand dollars per buck.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

*.*



MEGABITE said:


> Add country music singer Ronnie Dunn to the list....whoever that is...


 The tall one in Brooks and Dunn! Uh-oh!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

hey........... why is this image broken at this url???????
http://www.jimmyhouston.com/phpThumb/scrapbook/IMAG007.JPG


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Cutter said:


> hey........... why is this image broken at this url???????
> http://www.jimmyhouston.com/phpThumb/scrapbook/IMAG007.JPG


That's HILARIOUS!!!:rotfl:

They removed the picture of the buck in question from his website!

It was there yesterday. I saved it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I've been subscribed to the thread on his website about the allegations. They also just changed the email address the notifications are coming from to [email protected]

Man the fire must be getting HOT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> It was there yesterday. I saved it.











Im interested to see what the public response(







) will be


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Well, judging by this guy's post on JH's website...*

I have to wonder about the amount of gray matter in some of Jimmy Houston's fans, lol.

TH


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Hey, an online petition if anyone care to have his show banned. LOL
> http://petitiononline.com/020206/


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, Jimmy was hiding from the deer alright,... so he wouldn't get run over or gored in a 3 acre pen. I know you don't want to mess with those bucks in the pens and that is why I bet his stand was right on the fencline. The gate was probably just under the stand. Those bucks will kick your arse.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

What about this guys post now.. LOL
=============================

*Re: Jimmy Houston allegations topic.* « *Reply #108 on:* *Today* at 07:16:00 PM »

Well, I just got off of the phone with Jimmy. I about fell out of my chair when he called. I am going to rethink my postion on this matter. He says, that the enclosure he was in was not 3-6 acres, but 1200. He could see one fence, but no other. His meat was tested for drugs, and came back negative. He says that the video he has looks nothing like this video, and that this one has been altered. Now I am not commenting on any other video on their, only his. I can't help but think that the man was telling me the truth. Why else would he even have bothered to call a peeon like me.

As far as hunting in an enclosure, it is not my cup of tea. But that is for each man to decide on his own.

I am still not sure how I totally stand regarding Jimmy Houston. I know my thoughts have changed. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You get a call yet, TxP?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

> You get a call yet, TxP?


NOPE!!

A couple of questions:

Why would he feel the need to have his meat tested for drugs?

Do you really think a prosecutor used an altered video in court?

Is he blind?

If he didn't see the fence, I wonder if he saw the guys herding the deer back towards him?


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

From a few of the posts on Houston's forum - general discussion threads, it doesn't look like his threadsters are pleased. Hopefully my attachment to the link will work.

As to the boycott of ESPN and the outdoor channel, I agree with Venado Grande; that will be hard for me - that's all I watch.

http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index.php?PHPSESSID=52594e1a74b91eb08d4dd7dcafaa8c8d&topic=198.0


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

I can not even get started on this one. I think Jimmy should be propped up on a fence and let Ted loose with a quiver of blunt tips on him. I will never watch that man again.


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I've been subscribed to the thread on his website about the allegations. They also just changed the email address the notifications are coming from to [email protected]
> 
> Man the fire must be getting HOT!!!!!!!!


I tried to register on his website about 45 min ago. So far, I haven't got the conformation Email. The fire must be getting beyond HOT. 
I think I'll try again just to make sure I did it right.

I hope JH saved a little of the money he made off ESPN and his other sponsors, otherwise this could put him on food stamps, when his venison runs out.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I saw Jimmy Houston with his soup-bowl hair cut at a boat show in Ardmore Oklahoma about12 or 15 years ago. He was talking Largemouth Bass tactics and EVERY thing he said was either a bald face lie of just plain WRONG. After about 10 minutes of listening to him talk my bro-in-law and I looked at each other, shrugged our shoulders, got up out of our chairs and left the building. We weren't the only ones to do it either.

I pegged him for a twerp right then and there. Don't surprise me one bit to learn that he'd do a thing like this. He is a disgrace to ourdoorsmen and women every where. I'd like to tie him to a tree and let the critters have him.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Yeah, Jimmy was hiding from the deer alright,... so he wouldn't get run over or gored in a 3 acre pen. I know you don't want to mess with those bucks in the pens and that is why I bet his stand was right on the fencline. The gate was probably just under the stand. Those bucks will kick your arse.


Especially when they are on drugs, I mean, there is no tellin what a deer will do when he is high on drugs. very very dangerous situation J.Houston was in. I can't believe he took such a risk he coulda been hurt or worse killed(BS)


----------



## rem260man (Jan 17, 2005)

*JH banned*



****** said:


> I checked ESPN's website and they are still airing his show. Can you believe that? If your so inclined to voice your opinion to them, here is the link:
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?page=contact/espntv


Thanks for the link ****** I just sent them my two cents!!! I hope everyone will!!!


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Jimmy Canned Hunt's show was on ESPN this morning. Apperently they haven't gotten the message yet. E-mail them and let them know we can't allow unethical "hunters" of low character on the air!


----------



## andriel (Apr 2, 2005)

*unbelievable*

These have GOT to be the same folks that created that date rape drug.

I don't see how anyone could find pleasure in something that takes no effort.

But- since that seems to be the way it is....

I'm starting a new offshore charter business. I'll have professional fishermen out there hanging record Bluefin, then tying them off to GPS monitored inflatable bouys. Then, the "angler" will be taken to the exact spot by their captain, and a crew will make arrangements to disconnect the line from the bouy and connect it to the anglers rod. The fish will be tired- almost dead- so it will not be difficult at all for the inexperienced angler to get them to the boat.

At the end of the day, you're not only guaranteed a wall hanger, but will have a meal prepared by a chef on the way in. After all- the ocean is a big place. There's no reason you should have to be responsible enough to learn the art and earn the right to hang that trophy on the wall next to your drugged deer. This is America. There's a capitalist for every dream.


----------



## chickenkiller (May 24, 2004)

Lets keep this at the Top for all the Jimmy Houston fans...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*A little different perspective*

I'm sure everyone here knows what disdain I have for Jimmy Houston's actions. I have been one of his loudest critics both on forums and to his sponsors. There is no excusable reason for what he did. I have followed this whole thing on several forums and I don't think there is anything I can say on the subject that has not already been said.

However, I will say this, until now Jimmy Houston has been a positive influence and role model for the outdoor industry and hunting and fishing sports in general. He is a deacon in the First Southern Baptist Church in Keys, OK. He co-founded the Fellowship of Christian Anglers Society (www.focas.org). He wrote "Hooked for Life," a book of devotional thoughts of becoming fishers of men. And in 2003 he forfeited points needed to qualify for the BASS Master's Classic tournament and a potential Angler of the Year prize worth $100,000, because he refused to were Busch beer apparel. 

I point out all of these things, not to defend him, but to acknowledge some good things he has done. At his core, I believe he has some more values and in the past has taken a stand on them even when it was not financially rewarding. He made an egregious mistake, but, I don't think he all bad. I don't know why he did what he did. I really don't even need an explanation. What I hope he does is, approach his future from the same Christian position he has taken in the past. He needs to humbly admit his mistakes and ask for forgiveness from the public, his sponsors and his fans. Then *I think he should ACTIVELY use his celebrity, and all the resources he has obtained over the years, to take a stand against these sorts of unethical hunting practices*. By doing this, he may never be rewarded financially for his efforts. But, he may be able to gain back some of the respect people like myself have lost for him.

Having said all of that, as a Christian, I can forgive Jimmy Houston the man. But, until he comes forward and shows how he intends to proceed with his future, I will not watch his programs or continue to patronize any of his sponsor's or their products or services.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Nothing personal on him at all. Other areas of his life are wonderful... not his public status area though... any leader that makes a huge intentional mistake pays for it, they step down. They don't quit living or doing good in their life, they just don't lead in the area they once led. Thats what he deserves.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Points well taken, TXP and J.

This whole thing makes begs the question...had this Bellar issue not come to light, with Jimmy Houston's and Ronnie Dunn's names not being dragged through the mud as "customers," would they do it again?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, TX.. what happened? Did you get a phone call?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Oh yeah, TX.. what happened? Did you get a phone call?


Nope.....Never did!! I wish he would have, but, I think he probably determined that tactic would be futile.

On your other point, I agree he should not be excused for what he did. He definitely has a price to pay. And he deserves to pay it in full. I just hope he makes the right decision on how he moves forward with his life.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Jimmy Houston finally issues a statement....

http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index.php/topic,200/prev_next,next.html


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I think I seen one of those videos of the guy that the arrow bounce's off the deer. Seeing Jimmy Houston on there shooting a deer in a 3 acre area confirms my thoughts on him. That video is an outrage and I'm sure Peta will use those in full force to give all hunters a Black Eye.

Makes me wonder about Ted Nugents hunts and how his are canned. I know he has a place up near Clifton and one in Indiana. So much for the Call of the Wild.

I've been against High fence's for years for WhiteTail but unfortunately big money prevails. 

Not to say I have not hunted in them, I had a lease one time on 44 sections of land once. That was still plenty of area for free roam I felt since deer only travel a couple of miles. Also the primary reason for the fence was not the Deer it was for Goats. 

Second place I hunted was this year and it was 1500 acreas and was more for exotic game. Even though it was fun and I got an Axis it still (at least to me) was not hunting. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Very disappointed*



MEGABITE said:


> Jimmy Houston finally issues a statement....
> 
> http://jimmyhouston.com/community/index.php/topic,200/prev_next,next.html


Hmmm....I'll say I'm disappointed. Not the type of contrite apology I had hoped for. I guess we'll see how he handles it from here.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Good normal response from Jimmy. Forgive him yes. Thanks for the apology. You don't have to step down, the public will make you based on their product choices, tv choices, etc. He'll soon found out what his future holds. Hope you continue to fight the good fight though from now on, even without the status you once held. Your show is over, turn out the lights, this one aint going on.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: Jimmy Houston*

I don't feel that I can throw stones at Jimmy Houston at this point...even after watching the video and reading Jimmy's statement. Having said that, I'm NOT going to make excuses for him or defend him, too much is fishy and doesn't add up regarding his involvement in this.

I don't know Jimmy, but here's a few things I thought of after reading this thread:

I ran into Jimmy randomly in the Lubbock airport in 1997. He was easy to recognize, LOL, so I went up to him, introduced myself and said hi just for the heck of it. It was brief, but I was pleasantly surprised at how friendly he was considering he was in a hurry and I was just some random college kid.

A few years later he was one of the "celebrities" at a fundraising Celebrity Quail Hunt for our baseball team at Abilene Christian University. I spent 2 days around Jimmy (not directly with the whole time) and several other celebrities, and I'll say this...he's the same in person as he is on TV. He's a cornball...we got a kick out of him. He never stopped talking and laughing (the laugh got old though). As best I could tell he treated everyone with respect...he certainly had a lot better attitude than some of the others that were there.

Does anyone have any of Jack Brittingham's Buck Fever videos? I just looked at Brittingham's website and it looks like the video I'm thinking of is Buck Fever III, volume 2. Anyway, Jimmy Houston helps host a lot of the Brittingham videos, but on this particular video he hunts as well. The reason I bring it up is that it seems like when I watched that video (I don't own it) I remember Jimmy making a comment that stood out...I remember liking it and that it was about ethics or means of hunting or something...I just can't remember what it was...I'm curious if anyone knows what I'm talking about? Ironically Jimmy is hunting in Indiana, but it seems like it stood out to me b/c it was somewhat contrary to some of Brittingham's practices (in a good way), thus I was surprised Brittingham had it on his video.

And speaking of Brittingham, I'd be curious to know what he has to say about all of this considering Jimmy appears in all of his videos that I've seen.

I CAN'T PRETEND TO KNOW JIMMY HOUSTON, but I'm going to wait to see how all this pans out going forward before I make my mind up about Jimmy Houston (as far as what is and isn't done, and who does and doesn't do it).

BOTTOM LINE: Good will come out of this because awareness has been raised. Things won't be fixed, but then again they never will be. There are lots of places to put the blame and I hope they ALL get blamed.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Fishnut said:


> Makes me wonder about Ted Nugents hunts and how his are canned. I know he has a place up near Clifton and one in Indiana. So much for the Call of the Wild.
> 
> 
> > I'm not an overly cynical person but when I'm watching many (but not all) of today's hunting shows on television part of me wonders about acreage, high fence, and pen raised animals.
> ...


----------

